# What kit to use



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

Wanted some responses ( not for sale not for trade ) wife just sent me pics of what the mail man dropped off. ( she starts back work next week. Going to kill me to wait all day to check the mail ) now. What kits to use or do I set them on my counter with my hrb slab. Lol :cool2:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Tony:

That wood (don't let Kevin see it) would look very nice with a gold ti Cigar or gold ti Jr. Gent II.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd use a SFRB kit and put my address on it.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Tony:
> 
> That wood (don't let Kevin see it) would look very nice with a gold ti Cigar or gold ti Jr. Gent II.


I went in and blocked Kevin from this thread.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2014)

Whatever kit you use, something that takes a lot of wood and shows it off nicely. Something capped, like a Navigator or Jr. Gent II. Wood that nice deserves to be showed off.

And, careful, if Kevin does find his way here, I reckon he just might try and make an outrageous trade offer for them.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Whatever kit you use, something that takes a lot of wood and shows it off nicely. Something capped, like a Navigator or Jr. Gent II. Wood that nice deserves to be showed off.
> 
> And, careful, if Kevin does find his way here, I reckon he just might try and make an outrageous trade offer for them.


I've got several navigator kits from that mother load I bought. Haven't even taken them out to look at them yet. Hmmmmm


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> What kits to use or do I set them on my counter with my hrb slab.



Tony, from experience I'd say that you want to pair those with a larger pen kit. Majestic, Majestic Jr., Imperial on the higher end, or you could use the Sr Gent, Cambridge, etc on the lower end (not a complete list, just examples.) I'd avoid the nagivator honestly, for this one.

You really want those curls to show, and the more surface area the better. I've used curly koa on smaller kits and just didn't feel like it was as visually impressive as it is on larger kits. YMMV.

Of course setting them aside to stare at them is also perfectly acceptable in my opinion. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Tony, from experience I'd say that you want to pair those with a larger pen kit. Majestic, Majestic Jr., Imperial on the higher end, or you could use the Sr Gent, Cambridge, etc on the lower end (not a complete list, just examples.) I'd avoid the nagivator honestly, for this one.
> 
> You really want those curls to show, and the more surface area the better. I've used curly koa on smaller kits and just didn't feel like it was as visually impressive as it is on larger kits. YMMV.
> 
> Of course setting them aside to stare at them is also perfectly acceptable in my opinion. :)


Well I do love the majestic jr am have made several I those (like y'all didn't know that ). I'm leaning towards staring at them for a while


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2014)

If you don't use my initial suggestion, you could use them as a background for the pics you post here.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I've got several navigator kits from that mother load I bought. Haven't even taken them out to look at them yet. Hmmmmm



I really like the Navigator kit. (Don't have experience making a pen from one, but do have a pen made from one.) If you've got Navigators in chrome w/ rollerball, save one for a pen for me! I should be able to finally do a trade offer with you very soon!

I like your idea to hang onto and stare at them for a while.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well I do love the majestic jr am have made several I those (like y'all didn't know that ). I'm leaning towards staring at them for a while



Imperial, Emporer and Lotus are always nice! Umm... If you don't mind the price on the kits <wince>.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> If you don't use my initial suggestion, you could use them as a background for the pics you post here.


I'm considering your suggestion johnathan.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I really like the Navigator kit. (Don't have experience making a pen from one, but do have a pen made from one.) If you've got Navigators in chrome w/ rollerball, save one for a pen for me! I should be able to finally do a trade offer with you very soon!
> 
> I like your idea to hang onto and stare at them for a while.


I'll go through the bag. I know I have some but haven't looked at them yet just saw the name on the bag


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Tony, that wood is a WOW even without being a pen.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah my wife is starting to like it. May be a way to buy more.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 21, 2014)

Whichever kit you go with , I do think gold components will look best . A gold majestic would look sweet imo .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I've got several navigator kits from that mother load I bought. Haven't even taken them out to look at them yet. Hmmmmm


Navigator, Jr Statesman, Jr Majestic in some type of Rhodium/BIack Titanium or Rhodium Gold TI combination would be good. It will end up looking similar to this effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2014)

WHOA sorry didn't mean for the photo to be so big


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

That is sharp. I've got to order some kits when I order the new deer hunter bolt action and I am thinking gold for sure. Thanks


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2014)

The simplest kit you can find... no bling, no flash... that wood needs no competition. For mine (the blank on the left) a titanium princeton will do nicely, thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

SENC said:


> The simplest kit you can find... no bling, no flash... that wood needs no competition. For mine (the blank on the left) a titanium princeton will do nicely, thank you.


You will get a slimline or a lipstick pen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2014)

SENC said:


> The simplest kit you can find... no bling, no flash... that wood needs no competition. For mine (the blank on the left) a titanium princeton will do nicely, thank you.



SENC makes a good point. You can do quality with simple... I would maybe suggest a Hancock kit....my thing with blanks like this or cast feathers rattle snake skin etc. Is I want a kit that is quality. I can just no longer bring myself to pair a $20 blank with a $6 kit. The components should match the quality of blank. But the Hancock I think achieves this and accomplishes SENC's point at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll take a bic if it comes wrapped in that wood!

Seriously, though, Tony, you're becoming an extremely talented and quite well-known and thought-of penmaker. Just think where you can take this if you can market that I'm sporting one of you CK pens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2014)

I like that, Adrian! Tony, change mine to a Hancock stainless steel rollerball if it will take a Parker gel refill.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2014)

From Woodcrafts Site- Kit is equipped with a high quality Schmidt® ceramic rollerball refill. -

Most rollerball pens use a standard European refill, which covers 98% of all writing instruments. in other words the Schmidt Ceramic 888 is compatible with parker rollerball refills....(I think the Schmidts are better) hence why Exotic Blanks .com offers them as an upgrade for 1.50.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

I've used the Schmith and really like it. I'm getting online now. I've got to make a couple majestics and have to order but I'm going to look at some others as well


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't rush into turning these!
Take you time deciding which components and plating will show off the timber the best.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm thinking you should go all out Mystic Meditation before you turn these, You can ship them to me and then spend your nights in deep reflection and trying to imagine the finished product. 

I'd go with the Majestic or some other large diameter kit. That much curl deserves as big a body as you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey, if you can wait a few days, I've got a Curly Koa Rhodium Majestic rollerball in the works. I will post pix when it's done.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

@Kevin


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Hey, if you can wait a few days, I've got a Curly Koa Rhodium Majestic rollerball in the works. I will post pix when it's done.


Will do. I've got some majestic jr on the way. One of them is a gold plated so I'll see what you do. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I went in and blocked Kevin from this thread.



It worked! This is the first I've seen of it . . . . 

Hey Tony I bet I know what vendor you bought those from I was probably bidding against you lol. I don't usually win bids on their items because I am cheap but every now and then I do. Nice blanks next time quit driving the market up and let me wind at around $30 some of their 5 set blanks I have seen reach $60!!!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It worked! This is the first I've seen of it . . . .
> 
> Hey Tony I bet I know what vendor you bought those from I was probably bidding against you lol. I don't usually win bids on their items because I am cheap but every now and then I do. Nice blanks next time quit driving the market up and let me wind at around $30 some of their 5 set blanks I have seen reach $60!!!


Ha I'm leaving them alone until I make a couple sales. Lol. Think I ended up at $35 +shipping. I'll let you know next time I bid Got them cheaper than I thought I would

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2014)

35 is about as low as I have seen their 5 blank sets of this quality go. Nice grab!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Will do. I've got some majestic jr on the way. One of them is a gold plated so I'll see what you do. Thanks


Here's my thread with the completed pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2014)

Like others have said I'd go for a clean and simple kit. That way you don't distract the eye from the wood being shown. My personal fav for something like this is the Stretch kit. http://www.laulaupenkits.com/Stretch-Rollerball-Pen-Kit-p/stretchrb.htm


----------



## Tclem (Apr 28, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Like others have said I'd go for a clean and simple kit. That way you don't distract the eye from the wood being shown. My personal fav for something like this is the Stretch kit. http://www.laulaupenkits.com/Stretch-Rollerball-Pen-Kit-p/stretchrb.htm


Those are nice. I actually have a guy who wants a pen in a kit I make some of so I ordered one of those bit may do exactly what you say and take away from the wood but I'll have 4 more blanks. May order those you posted


----------

